
Show HN: Movie recommendation, Read plot before name - pawannitj
http://recommendmoviebyplot.com
======
bernardhalas
Very good idea. Usually the way I choose movies is that I (on IMDB) read the
plot, then ratings, afterwards the category and finally eventually
reviews/comments.

Any chance to add the other information to the list as well? It would be
interesting to list the movies by categories as I tend to skip 'romance' :)

Also, I like the minimalist design of the website. I think it suits well the
purpose.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

